# Fedor:"My next fight is this spring in USA and I expect it to be a big name."



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Fedor:"My next fight is this spring in USA and I expect it to be a big name."*

Sweet! Good interview. This guy is so humble. I keep waiting for him to tear into Dana but he takes the high road here yet again. Looks like he'll be fighting in Spring. I just want to see the guy fight again soon! 

http://www.fightline.com/news/2008/33/fedor_emelianenko_317783.shtml


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome, i wonder who it will be.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Nos5 said:


> Sweet! Good interview. This guy is so humble. I keep waiting for him to tear into Dana but he takes the high road here yet again. Looks like he'll be fighting in Spring. I just want to see the guy fight again soon!
> 
> http://www.fightline.com/news/2008/33/fedor_emelianenko_317783.shtml


<3<3<3


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Fedor vs Kimbo in EliteXC... you watch...


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the interview. Rep'd.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL..I don't think they are done milking Kimbo's popularity with cans yet.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

good they need to stop feeding him bums


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

burton_o6 said:


> LOL..I don't think they are done milking Kimbo's popularity with cans yet.


tank... a can?:confused03:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

pt447 said:


> Fedor vs Kimbo in EliteXC... you watch...


oh god.. Fedor would make Kimbo look like one of those street bums he used to fight.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

pt447 said:


> tank... a can?:confused03:


9 - 14? :confused03: Anyway Tank is way past his prime. But the casual fan doesn't see this. To them it makes it seem as though Kimbo is a top 10 heavy weight.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

pt447 said:


> tank... a can?:confused03:


The guy that's won one fight in a decade?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i hope you all know i'm playing right? tank is a can of sour cream, and Kimo is a guy with one hell of a punch, bas in his corner, and no hope of beating anyone like Fedor!


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

pt447 said:


> i hope you all know i'm playing right? tank is a can of sour cream, and Kimo is a guy with one hell of a punch, bas in his corner, and no hope of beating anyone like Fedor!


Ok good..You had me so boggled I didn't know what to do.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

pt447 said:


> i hope you all know i'm playing right? tank is a can of sour cream, and Kimo is a guy with one hell of a punch, bas in his corner, and no hope of beating anyone like Fedor!


I was hoping so, but after the Luke Commo suspension thread, I couldn't be sure.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I am willing to bet its going to be Monson.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor vs. Shaq :confused02: ?
hey, the guy is 7ft tall and no MMA experience



at least let it be Arlovski or better...please


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I am willing to bet its going to be Monson.


Wasn't it originally supposed to be either Monson or Rizzo?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

let's speculate... since it's not in the UFC unless frozen hell pigs fly through the sky... it'll be in Elite, or a M. Cuban production as of yet unknown!

monson, boo
Ricco Rodruiguez? even with a weight advantage, no chance
a roided up Frank shamrock? lol...

i just couldn't guess a fighter not with the UFC that would be a worthwile fight...


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

How's Justin "the Insane One" McCully's contract situation?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

pt447 said:


> let's speculate... since it's not in the UFC unless frozen hell pigs fly through the sky... it'll be in Elite, or a M. Cuban production as of yet unknown!
> 
> monson, boo
> Ricco Rodruiguez? even with a weight advantage, no chance
> ...


 It should be with M1. Their first show is scheduled to take place stateside.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I would be happy with Monson, but I want Fedor vs Barnett


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hopefully it will be a big name. Preferably Barnett!


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

can i know why every time we have a news of fedor it post in the UFC section?


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> I am willing to bet its going to be Monson.


I think it's going too be as well, and I am exciting for that which, I think would be an awesome fight.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

jasvll said:


> It should be with M1. Their first show is scheduled to take place stateside.


well that clears that up... i just hope it's a worthwhile opponent!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Barnett, Monson, Rizzo...those are the fights I wanna see now and in that order. I'm happy with any of them. If they did something crazy and got Kharitonov to fight him, I'd love that too, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

It needs to be Barnett.

I love the snowman, but he ain't top 10.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hendo said:


> can i know why every time we have a news of fedor it post in the UFC section?


because Fedor transcends promotion, business, or company brand names. He is the top HW MMA fighter ever, and it's basically all there is to that!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Flak said:


> It needs to be Barnett.
> 
> I love the snowman, but he ain't top 10.


Barnett hasn't fought in over a year though, so he's not Top 10 either, based on most rules of polling. :dunno:

Just depends on how you look at it. Fedor doesn't have to face a Top 10 right now, a guy like Monson, Rizzo, or Kharitonov would be legitimate, IMO.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

This thread motivated me to find out what was going on with M1 Global, the promotion Emelianenko has yet to fight for. Here lie the results:
http://www.offthedose.com/?p=23


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

GREAT! STATESIDE!!! Another show with no knees or kicks to a downed opponent.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Zuke said:


> GREAT! STATESIDE!!! Another show with no knees or kicks to a downed opponent.


so you don't watch the UFC? i've let go of having knees a long time ago... 

that's why they invented PRIDE DVD's! lol...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm thinking Kimbo too. If not then probably somebody who really doesn't have a big name like Schilt, Monson, Rizzo.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

It's going to be the Undertaker.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

pt447 said:


> so you don't watch the UFC? i've let go of having knees a long time ago...
> 
> that's why they invented PRIDE DVD's! lol...


Ill never let knees on the ground go. Although I have come to terms with soccer kicks and stomps.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> It's going to be the Undertaker.


At least you would get two of the greatest entrances ever in one fight.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Its going to be the pitbull Andrei Arlovski..:thumb02:


----------



## headxsmasher (Apr 23, 2007)

capt_america said:


> Its going to be the pitbull Andrei Arlovski..:thumb02:


Arlovski would actually die in the ring. Even if he had a chance against Fedor he wouldn't know when to pull the trigger.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wise said:


> Ill never let knees on the ground go. Although I have come to terms with soccer kicks and stomps.


oh trust me, my favorite attack in MMA is Knees! anytime a fighter has half-mount, or as it's really, side-control, i scream knees as loud as i can!!! i love knees in all forms, and it's just something i have to accept. maybe someday the commission will allow it, but probably not. 

not going to fret though... i'll just wait till there's another Japanese promotion


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> It's going to be the Undertaker.


yeah hes the NUMBER ONE CONTENDER IN THE WWE HEAVYWEIGHT DIVISION!!!!!!

why in any way would kimbo deserve to fight fedor, the only people kimbo has beat is a bunch of bums. kimbo would see his death unfold.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

pt447 said:


> oh trust me, my favorite attack in MMA is Knees! anytime a fighter has half-mount, or as it's really, side-control, i scream knees as loud as i can!!! i love knees in all forms, and it's just something i have to accept. maybe someday the commission will allow it, but probably not.
> 
> not going to fret though... i'll just wait till there's another Japanese promotion


Same, knees are such a crucial part of fighting, stand-up and ground. Allowing elbows but not knees on the ground? Come on! LnP guys like O'brien that just go for shitty single-legs all the time would get punished with knees after a sprawl and I would love it.


----------



## PutsOut (Feb 18, 2008)

Fedor needs to fight randy already i know everything really complicated right now but i would love to see that fight more then anything right now. Fedor would probably win but every time i count randy out he pulls it out.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> Same, knees are such a crucial part of fighting, stand-up and ground. Allowing elbows but not knees on the ground? Come on! LnP guys like O'brien that just go for shitty single-legs all the time would get punished with knees after a sprawl and I would love it.


i'd love to see all the GnPers in the UFC deal with knees coming at their face! and why the hell doesn't anyone ever throw knees to the liver or ribs in side-mount?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sadly, Fedor vs Kimbo would be one of the biggest fights in MMA history. Casual youtube fans with no MMA knowledge would think Kimbo is going to kill this chubby little Russian. And than Fedor would beat the absolute shit out of Kimbo and than submit him. It would be AWESOME!! I would actually pay $100 PPV for it!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Sadly, Fedor vs Kimbo would be one of the biggest fights in MMA history. Casual youtube fans with no MMA knowledge would think Kimbo is going to kill this chubby little Russian. And than Fedor would beat the absolute shit out of Kimbo and than submit him. It would be AWESOME!! I would actually pay $100 PPV for it!!


The fight would last 30 seconds and I would gladly pay copious amounts of money just to kill the hype, and I actually like Kimbo too.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wise said:


> The fight would last 30 seconds and I would gladly pay copious amounts of money just to kill the hype, and I actually like Kimbo too.


Me too I like him alot. I just like Fedor alot more :thumb02:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

like, i don't know if i'd want to see Fedor GnP him to meat, or get him in an armbar...


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

pt447 said:


> like, i don't know if i'd want to see Fedor GnP him to meat, or get him in an armbar...


Arm bar. Subs make me all tingly inside especially Fedor arm bars. His transitions are seriously a thing of beauty.


----------



## painfreak (Dec 30, 2007)

monson is a top 10 in my opinion.. he is a wizard on the ground..
and his last lost was to tim that is atleast a top 3


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

pt447 said:


> Fedor vs Kimbo in EliteXC... you watch...


LOL that would be horrible news for kimbo, but I would watch it =)


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd watch Kimbo/Fedor, and I'd laugh if Fedor go tbeat. I mean, I highly doubt he would win, but Kimbo's got serious power and if Fedor went in and wasn't careful he COULD get clocked, which woul be interesting.


Would that make Kimbo the #1 HW in the world 0.o
omg now i just feel sick


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

would be horrible to see fedor fight kimbo. Why would we want to see an up and coming star get whooped by the best in the game? I'd like to see Barnett, arlovski or kharitonov. Maybe oldschool fighter like don frey or back in the game ricco rodriguez.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

I would like to see Fedor vs Arlovski:thumbsup: But monson would maybe pose a bigger challenge with his much better ground game imo.


----------

